

Steve Wozniak Explains the Biggest Difference Between Steve Jobs and Bill Gates - anaxag0ras
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-steve-wozniak-steve-jobs-bill-gates-2015-5?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+businessinsider+%28Business+Insider%29

======
Alupis
The biggest difference between Steve Jobs and Bill Gates is Steve Jobs
rejected modern medicine, science and technology, leading to his early and
most likely avoidable death.[1]

> In spite of pleas from family and friends, he tried to cure himself through
> acupuncture sessions, drinking special fruit juices, visiting
> "spiritualists" and using other treatments he found on the internet.

[1] [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/8841347/Steve-
Jo...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/8841347/Steve-Jobs-
regretted-trying-to-beat-cancer-with-alternative-medicine-for-so-long.html)

